# Grafikkarte sehr Laut Radeon HD 5700



## Hornswoogle (24. Februar 2010)

hy
könnt ihr mir eventuell helfen,ich weiss nicht was zu tun is
,mein Problemm wenn ich wow spiele wird die grafikkarte Radeon HD 5700 sehr laut sobald ich ich auf den desktop wechsle wird sie wieder leise
hab den pc erst 4 wochen,kann es sein das mit der grafikkarte was nicht in ordnung ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (24. Februar 2010)

Sehr schwer oder http://tinyurl.com/yzlfppc ?


----------



## Shubunki (24. Februar 2010)

Was heisst laut werden?.. Der Kühler wird lauter?.. naja, das wäre zumindest nicht unnormal, da die Leistung sprunghaft in die höhe geht...


----------



## Rootii (24. Februar 2010)

selbst zusammengebastelt?

hau zur Not ein paar Lüfter mit rein, das der Luftstrom passt und gut nach außen geleitet wird.
wird leiser sein als ein Graka Lüfter.

hab die 9800gx2 drin.. sehr laut das Teil.. überleg auch schon wie ichs besser gekühlt krieg.. teilweise nervts ja doch..ansonsten bau ich meine alte 8800gts wieder ein :/

du könntest dir mal von ATI oder so nen Tool runterladen, um zu schauen wie heiß die GraKa wird und dann mal etwas rumprobieren ^^


----------



## Hornswoogle (24. Februar 2010)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Was heisst laut werden?.. Der Kühler wird lauter?.. naja, das wäre zumindest nicht unnormal, da die Leistung sprunghaft in die höhe geht...




ich sas mal so im normalbetrieb hört mann gar nix....spiele ich aber wow is es extrem laut


----------



## Desdinova (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir ebenfalls vor ca. 4 Wochen eine HD 5770XT gekauft, die mir deutlich zu laut war (im Vergleich zur HD4770). 
Ich hab mir dann diesen Kühler gekauft: Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro
Seit dem ist die Karte unter Last 5°C kühler und vor allem unhörbar bzw. aus dem restlichen (recht leisen) System nicht rauszuhören.


----------



## c0bRa (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich rate zwar jedem davon ab, aber ein Bekannter schwört auf Feinöl, was er ab und an mal 2-3 Tropfen seinen Lüftern gönnt... 

Kannst ja auf eigenes Risiko mal ausprobieren...


----------



## X-orzist (24. Februar 2010)

ganz einfach ...

starte dein WOW und ließ dann nach etwas Spielzeit die GPU - Temperatur aus, sollte sie unter 65 °C liegen, so kannst du im CCC den Lüfter manuell für den 3D - Betrieb weiter nach unten Regeln. Dies kannst du machen, bis die GPU einen Wert von 67 - 70 °C beim spielen von WOW erreicht.


----------



## Rootii (24. Februar 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ich hab mir dann diesen Kühler gekauft: Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro



selbst an der Graka nen neuen lüfter drauf hauen = keine Garantie mehr!




X-orzist schrieb:


> ..sollte sie unter 65 °C liegen...



Welche Graka macht Krach, wenn die Temp bei 60°c liegt? ^^
>Extrem< laut sind die Grakas die ich so kenne erst bei 75-80°c.. und da kannste wohl nix mehr am Lüfter regeln, das der Leiser wird ^^


----------



## muehe (24. Februar 2010)

kontrollier erstmal ob du Vertical Sync in den Grafikeinstellungen an hast


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Öl... was fürn Schwachsinn. Ich bezweifle, dass auch nur ein Tropfen in die Nähe des Lagers gekommen ist. Davon abgesehen gibt es eh kaum noch Kugellager die überhaupt ne Art Wartung benötigen würden.
Den Google-Müll kann man sich an dieser Stelle auch schenken, wenn nicht zum Fragen stellen für was ist ein Forum sonst da?

@TE Was du machen kannst ist dir mal RivaTuner runterladen. Mit diesem Tool kann man die Lüftergeschwindigkeit effizient nach der Temperatur auch in kleineren Schritten regeln.
Definitiv lesenswert ist dafür das PCGH-Tutorial dass du hier findest.


----------



## Hornswoogle (24. Februar 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> ganz einfach ...
> 
> starte dein WOW und ließ dann nach etwas Spielzeit die GPU - Temperatur aus, sollte sie unter 65 °C liegen, so kannst du im CCC den Lüfter manuell für den 3D - Betrieb weiter nach unten Regeln. Dies kannst du machen, bis die GPU einen Wert von 67 - 70 °C beim spielen von WOW erreicht.




hm und wo kann ich das  machen




muehe schrieb:


> kontrollier erstmal ob du Vertical Sync in den Grafikeinstellungen an hast





hy wo muss ich den das einstellen bitte


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2010)

Welches Modell hast du denn EXAKT ? ^^
Also Hersteller, Speichergröße, Modelltyp ?
Vielleicht ist deine Graka einfach saulaut.
War es ein Komplettrechner ? 

Das hat tatsächlich noch niemand gefragt oder ?^^


----------



## X-orzist (24. Februar 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> selbst an der Graka nen neuen lüfter drauf hauen = keine Garantie mehr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du solltest dich mal etwas genauer damit beschäftigen, denn es gibt kleinere Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung der ATI / AMD 57xx Serien. Sodass in dem Fall der Lüfter auf 90 - 100 % läuft sobald man in den 3D - Betrieb wechselt und dies scheint hier wohl der Fall zu sein.


----------



## X-orzist (24. Februar 2010)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> hm und wo kann ich das machen
> 
> hy wo muss ich den das einstellen bitte



öffne das Catalyst Control Center unter ATI - Overdrive kannst du die Temperatur auslesen.


CCC


----------



## Rethelion (24. Februar 2010)

War das Thema hier vorher im Wow-Forum?

@TE: Je nach Modell brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn die Grafikkarte laut ist; die HD5XXX sind generell etwas lauter und vll bis 30% noch aktzeptabel. Manuell regeln würde ich jetzt eher sein lassen, da du dann ständig auf die Temperatur schauen musst damit die Karte nicht zu warm wird.
Ich sehe da nur 2 gute Möglichkeiten für dich, entweder du sorgst dafür dass die Grafikkarte im Gehäuse gut belüftet ist, was dir bessere Temperaturen bringt und der Lüfter dadurch langsamer dreht. Oder du musst dir selber etwas basteln, also entweder den Lüfter der Graka durch einen anderen unterstützen oder gleich komplett den Kühler austauschen.


----------



## Hornswoogle (25. Februar 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> öffne das Catalyst Control Center unter ATI - Overdrive kannst du die Temperatur auslesen.
> 
> 
> CCC





hab mal nen screen gmacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hy falls es wichtig ist hier ne systemzusammnefassung

Übersicht   *Computer:* Betriebssystem   Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition OS Service Pack   - DirectX   4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) Computername   GERHARD-PC Benutzername   Gerhard   *Motherboard:* CPU Typ   2x , 3215 MHz Motherboard Name   Unbekannt Motherboard Chipsatz   Unbekannt Arbeitsspeicher   4096 MB BIOS Typ   Unbekannt Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1) Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Druckeranschluss (LPT1)   *Anzeige:* Grafikkarte   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series Grafikkarte   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series Grafikkarte   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series Monitor   PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB] (848MW3JY00064)   *Multimedia:* Soundkarte   Digitalaudio (S/PDIF) (High Def Soundkarte   Kopfhörer (High Definition Audi Soundkarte   Lautsprecher (High Definition A   *Datenträger:* IDE Controller   Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller IDE Controller   Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller Festplatte   SAMSUNG HD502HJ ATA Device (465 GB, IDE) Optisches Laufwerk   HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 ATA Device S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status   OK   *Partitionen:* C: (NTFS)   476837 MB (420020 MB frei)   *Eingabegeräte:* Tastatur   HID-Tastatur Tastatur   HID-Tastatur Tastatur   HID-Tastatur Maus   HID-konforme Maus Maus   HID-konforme Maus   *Netzwerk:* Netzwerkkarte   AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick v1.1 (192.168.178.37) Netzwerkkarte   Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P)-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20) *Peripheriegeräte:* Drucker   Brother DCP-770CW Printer


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Februar 2010)

Die Systemzusammenstellung sagt leider Null aus.
Überall wo es interessant wird steht unbekannt.

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn nu ?


----------



## Hornswoogle (25. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Systemzusammenstellung sagt leider Null aus.
> Überall wo es interessant wird steht unbekannt.
> 
> Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn nu ?


steht doch oben

ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Februar 2010)

^^
Ok ich hab dich gefragt was für ein Auto du hast und du hast VW geantwortet.
Dann habe ich dich gefragt was für einen genauen Autotypen du fährst und du hast VW geantwortet.

5770 oder 5750 um Beispiel sind Karten der 5700er Serie
Sapphire oder XFX wären Hersteller
Wieviel Speicher hat die Karte ?

eine Ati Radeon 5770 von XFX mit 1 GB Speicher wäre Beispielsweise eine Antwort die ich hören wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da verschiede Grakas von verschiedenen Herstellern verschieden laut sind.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (11. Juli 2010)

also ich habe auch ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series   und das gleiche Problem gehabt .

Du musst in Catalyst Control Center  in Menü gucken bei ATI Overdrive:   bei   Manuelle Lüftersteurung   kannst du selber regeln hab das Laute geräusch nicht mehr wenn ich Wow zocke.




Alledings würd ich gern wissen  ob bei ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series  es normal ist das sie  auf 88°C is wenn ich wow zocke is aber nicht immer so oder liegt es daran das es  momentan so heiß ist wegen dem Wetter ? ^^


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Soooo dumm ist das mit dem Öl garnicht.

Meine Kugellager von meinen Skates liefen auch schlecht---> Öl dran und es ging wieder ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

@Hydro 88°C ist eigentlich deutlich zu warm. Normalerweise erreicht ne Standard HD5770 etwa 74-78°C. Teilweise kann mans natürlich auf die hohen Temperaturen des Raumes schieben. Ich denke im Winter wirst du nahe an diese Werte rankommen. Evtl. hängen paar Kabel im Weg, die den Airflow vom einsaugend ausgerichteten Lüfter stören.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (11. Juli 2010)

Habe grad aufgeschraubt nachgeguckt alles okay mit den Kabeln stehn nicht im weg.

denke eher es is doch das wetter bei mir im zimmer warens heut bis zu 39 °C :/


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Dann wirds wohl das Wetter sein. Wenns wieder kühler ist und du normale Temperaturen hast schau noch mal nach. Ich denke dann liegst du in nem normalen Bereich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Juli 2010)

Lad dir mal SIW (System Information for Windows) und poste das was unter Grafik steht.
Damit kannst du übrigens auch die Hitze unter Sensoren nachlesen.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Powercolor Produkte sind immer laut, wen das stört soll die Finger davon lassen.

Was die Temperatur angeht, sind 88°C verdammt übertrieben, bei mir sinds 70°C während WoW, 65°C während Bad Company und im Idle 62°C. Furmark geht auch max. bis 85°C


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Powercolor Produkte sind immer laut, wen das stört soll die Finger davon lassen.



Bullshit.


----------



## Palimbula (12. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Soooo dumm ist das mit dem Öl garnicht.
> 
> Meine Kugellager von meinen Skates liefen auch schlecht---> Öl dran und es ging wieder ab
> 
> ...



Ich bezweifle, wie auch Kyragan, dass auch nur ein Tropfen Öl in das Kugellager des GPU-Lüfters gekommen ist. Sollte dem so sein, wäre es ja ein "offenes" Kugellager und würde somit ggfls. auch Öl verlieren. Dieses könnte dann auf andere Steckkarten oder den Gehäuseboden tropfen und man würde es sehen/fühlen. Nene, Feinöl sammelt nur den Staub und erschwert somit, wenn die Schicht dick genug ist, das drehen des Lüfters.

Ja, es gab mal Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung von HD5770-Karten. Meines Wissens sollen davon aber nur die Karten der ersten Generation betroffen gewesen sein. Teilweise gibt es hierfür übrigens BIOS-Updates der Hersteller.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Soooo dumm ist das mit dem Öl garnicht.
> 
> Meine Kugellager von meinen Skates liefen auch schlecht---> Öl dran und es ging wieder ab
> 
> ...



Öl = grafikkarte ABER EIN GANZ GROSSES *OMG
*eine BITTE, verarsch die Leute nicht, die keine Ahnung haben !


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube eher, dass er selbst keine Ahnung hat und dachte das wäre klug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass er selbst keine Ahnung hat und dachte das wäre klug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er kühlt bestimmt seine Graka mit einem Becher wasser... wenns zu warm wird, dann einfach kaltes wasser drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@ ALL ..... bitte macht das JA nicht !*


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Er kühlt bestimmt seine Graka mit einem Becher wasser... wenns zu warm wird, dann einfach kaltes wasser drüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso? Reines H2O macht deiner Grafikkarte gar nicht mal soviel aus, erst wenn dann die pösen salze dazu kommen...


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Auch destilliertes Wasser, also reines Wasser, führt zu Kurzschlüssen und damit zum Hardwaretod.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Auch destilliertes Wasser, also reines Wasser, führt zu Kurzschlüssen und damit zum Hardwaretod.


Nein. Wie denn auch? Reines Wasser leitet keinen elektrischen Strom! Destilliertes Wasser ist nicht 100% rein.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Es gibt aber kein 100%ig reines Wasser hier. Destilliertes ist das absolut höchste der Gefühle und das führt eben zu Wasserschäden. Zumindest nicht für den privaten Endverbraucher, für die Industrie sicherlich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es gibt aber kein 100%ig reines Wasser hier. Destilliertes ist das absolut höchste der Gefühle und das führt eben zu Wasserschäden. Zumindest nicht für den privaten Endverbraucher, für die Industrie sicherlich.



Man kann es aber so annähern, dass es der Hardware nichts mehr ausmacht. Das schimpft sich dann aber nichtmehr destiliertes wasser was man für 50ct im supermarkt hinterher geschmissen bekommt.


----------



## Aylz (12. Juli 2010)

warum die hardware nicht gleich in flüssigen stickstoff legen?! Oo


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Gibt sogar einige die mit flüssigem Stickstoff kühlen. Wenn auch eher kurzzeitig und dann für irgendwelche Rekorde in Benchmarks mit absurden Taktraten und Spannungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehe hwbot.org


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. Juli 2010)

Aylz schrieb:


> warum die hardware nicht gleich in flüssigen stickstoff legen?! Oo



Lieber in Öl:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%96lk%C3%BChlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (12. Juli 2010)

http://www.voelkner.de/products/152250/Arctic-Cooling-Accelero-L2-Pro-Vga-Kuehl.html




lohnt es sich den zu kaufen?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Zur HD5770 ist er nur teilweise kompatibel. Wenns nur um Lautstärke geht, versuch mal per Software die Lüftergeschwindigkeit zu regeln. Was hast du eigentlich genau für ne HD5770? Ist das nen Referenzdesign? Das wäre nicht ganz unwichtig zu wissen.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (12. Juli 2010)

Grafikkarte: VGA PCI-Express ATI Radeon™ HD5770 1GB GDDR5 (VGA, DVI, HDMI)


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Das spuckt er bei jeder Softwareanalyse aus. Deswegen muss es nicht zwingend das gleiche Modell sein. Wichtig ist halt obs ein Referenzdesign ist.
Kannst ja mal aufschrauben und schaun, ob du Aufkleber findest und wie der Kühler aussieht.

Sieht die Karte so: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus, ist es ein Referenzdesign. Sieht die Karte anders aus muss man teilweise schon aufpassen, weil dann oft veränderte PCBs verbaut sind und deshalb die Position einiger Komponenten der Karte verändert sind was zu Inkompatibilitäten führen kann.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (12. Juli 2010)

meine sieht anders aus hab grad kein bild von der


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Hast du nen Aufkleber von ner Firma darauf entdeckt oder so? MSI hat beispielsweise immer ihr Logo in der Slotblende. Ansonsten schau mal unter
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra16_512&xf=132_1024~891_Radeon+HD+5770 durch, ob du was findest dass so aussieht wie deine Karte.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (12. Juli 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a491343.html  




gefunden^^


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich sollte der Kühler potent genug sein, um die Karte passabel kühl zu halten. Ich denke nicht, dass ein Neukauf unbedingt nötig ist. Du musst außerdem bedenken, dass du bei nem Kühlerwechsel die Garantie verlierst. Wenn die Karte abstürzt, weil sie zu heiß wird kannst du ja nen Lüfter oder zwei mehr einbauen oder das Seitenteil offen lassen (+ evtl. nen Lüfter/Ventilator) davorstellen. Ich denke mit einigermaßen normalen Außen- und somit Innentemperaturen wirst du normale Werte bekommen. Wenns dann immer noch so extrem heiß wird kannst du dich ja noch mal melden.


----------



## Thrawns (15. Juli 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ebenfalls vor ca. 4 Wochen eine HD 5770XT gekauft, die mir deutlich zu laut war (im Vergleich zur HD4770).
> Ich hab mir dann diesen Kühler gekauft: Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro
> Seit dem ist die Karte unter Last 5°C kühler und vor allem unhörbar bzw. aus dem restlichen (recht leisen) System nicht rauszuhören.




Ging mir mit meiner 5770 von XFX ähnlich. Habe mir den gleichen Lüfter (L2 Pro) gekauft, weil das Referenzdesign viel zu laut war. Mit dem neuen Lüfter ist es still und ein paar Grad Celsius kühler ist das Ding auch. Die Garantie verliert man durch den Umbau natürlich - was es für mich aber wert ist. Laute Rechner sind doch extrem nervig ..

Eine Möglichkeit, wenn es nicht am Grafikkartenlüfter liegen sollte, ist die Temperatur im Gehäuse. Da sollten schon mindestens zwei Lüfter für einen Luftstrom installiert sein. Ggf. mal Case offen lassen und gucken, ob sich an der Lautstärke was tut. Für wahrscheinlicher halte ich es jedoch, dass der Club3D Lüfter einfach Schrott (im Sinne von: nicht gut) ist. Vielleicht dazu mal googlen, ob sich andere auch über die Lautstärke beschweren. Wenn ja: damit leben oder eben eine andere Grafikkarte, bzw. anderen Lüfter kaufen.


----------

